
Show HN: GeoDB – Managed & Hosted GIS Platform based on Carto (OS) & PostGIS - jamflava
https://getgeodb.com/
======
jamflava
We take the pain out of configuring and running a Geographical-Information
Analysis platform. This way you can concentrate on building the next
generation of location aware apps and services.

GeoDB is based on popular open source software: Carto, PostGIS, Postgres.

